# Some Biggins'



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Check out these Goldens









They came from a good flush this week w/ some cinnibars and various boletes









They came from a spread out area of mixed woods, but all seemed to relate to mature oaks. Big suprise

Another good find w/ some trumpets, Kings, and a hedgehog mixed in










Happy Huntin' All. This rain should ramp things up,
ATA


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Awsome find man, those kings or whatever boletes they are, (close relation if not kings) look awsome, fresh as hell. Great variety, what area of the state were you in.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Metro. 
As far as I could tell those "kings" were Reticulated Boletes. Either way they were awesome fried up. Almost an almond flavor when cooked. I'm heading back out right now, go see what I can find. 
Thats why I love summer shroomin! You just never know


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

More fresh kings, trimmed and cooked, about a quart. About 50 Chants and Cinnibars, very fresh, more coming up. Second flush of Trumpets in one spot (still none in others). Since I talked to you Nick.

in another area, I found thousands of Tubular Chants, most too far gone to pick, grabbed a couple dozen freshies and some stray Cinnibars for a friend.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I find a ton of chants down here in southeast Michigan. I have never found any black trumpets. What type of habitat are you guys finding them in? I know they are usually small and difficult to find but my mushroom eyes work pretty well so I know I would see them. 

Also, are the boletes you are finding easy to ID without a sport print? I don't mind doing one and have in the past but I am finding alot of boletes and am unsure of which ones they are.

Thanks for your help guys and gals.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looks like that spot is pretty consistent for all kinds of shrooms 

Did ok around camp. Dan and I picked around 200 in a few hours. Some along the ridge, some down below. Quite a few trumpets were spent, but fresh ones coming. Plenty of orange ones ready for harvest.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I find a ton of chants down here in southeast Michigan. I have never found any black trumpets. What type of habitat are you guys finding them in?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys and gals.


I have found 3 vital ingredients. Moss, a wash and beech. If you're missing just one of those, forget it, at least where I hunt


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Happy Huntin' All. This rain should ramp things up,
> ATA


This got me going! Gonna head home, knock out the lawn the head out looking for some trumpets. There on the hit list this year, just havent spen enough time looking for em yet. Maybe today it the day.

Here you go Downstream

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomtrumpet.html


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Seems by what I have read that my normal mushroom spots will not support black trumpets. Maybe thats why I have only found them up north.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

the previous pics got me going, i went out yesturday and found a bunch of chants, today i went out and found chants, sweettooths,boletes, yellow foots, and trumpets, there is still many chants, trumpets,yellowfoots just starting, still very small so i didnt pick them.. i thought i would post these pics, because i love seeing everyone elses. good luck hunting everyone


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

awsome find, never saw yellow foots in MI before, do you find them often?


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

this is the first i saw of the yellowfoots this year...but there will be alot more, left tons of tiny ones in the woods. i did find these last year in a total different woods, so i am curious if they are growing there also. will be checking it out... i just started picking summer shrooms last year, so i was really new to yellowfoots but did find them...


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

all time angler, i forgot to mention, thanks for posting pics of all your finds, nice job. really made me want to get out in the woods... you were my inspirations.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Nice haul Naglady!

Those are some great looking shrooms! Very fresh, bug free, I presume.

I have yet to have a day quite that good for Chants, congrats.

It's slowed to nothing down here, bone dry.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

knockoff come up north, i went out yesturday, i literally seen chants all over, i got another big paper bag full of chants in less then 3 hrs.
i only hit one of my spots,, there is so many out there right now,, i hope it cools off outside so i can make it out to the woods again... , i left so many i left alot of small ones, so i know there will be alot in a few days...i could go out everyday and get many of these... they are all over..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

knockoff64 said:


> Nice haul Naglady!
> 
> Those are some great looking shrooms! Very fresh, bug free, I presume.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to take your broke-ass back up to camp.....lol

No real rain in the forecast until Sunday. That sucks


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Sounds like you need to take your broke-ass back up to camp.....lol
> 
> No real rain in the forecast until Sunday. That sucks


Ralf, with all the talk of being broke, I thought you might've been talkin to me!!!:lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

LOL

Not broke, but broke-back (and not the movie.... :SHOCKED


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Ha! Good thing all his spots are within ten minutes of the car!:evilsmile
J/K John

Been offline for a while w/ a monitor problem, but here is another flush from a week or two ago










I'm looking at some vacation time next week. I'll give you a call


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

WOW!!!

Heard you guys did some serious hoofin' for those


----------

